# socket programming



## COOLRUNNER (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm new to all all this Socket Programming. I did a client server model, between my embedded hit and a pc. However I wanna know something more.

What exactly happens in the hardware, when I do all those system calls? Say, while Listen, accept, link detection etc...Do I just need to understand the TCP/IP header Basically what happens (is there handshake or something?) between the 2 transmission ends (like a data transfer model). 

PS: I am not looking for the client-server software model. 

Is someone aware of any good links/resource for the above?

Thanks in advance,
Regards,
CL.


----------



## artur02 (Sep 24, 2007)

You can start from this Wikipedia article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_socket

Actual socket implementation depends on operating system. You can see the source code on Linux, but Windows implementation is copyrighted (you can't see the source code of Windows).


----------



## WouterSimons (Oct 3, 2007)

I am not sure that this is what you mean but I would advise this page to learn more about how the machines interact:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osi_model


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

COOLRUNNER said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to all all this Socket Programming. I did a client server model, between my embedded hit and a pc. However I wanna know something more.
> 
> ...


Hi COOLRUNNER,

Welcome to TSG!

Not sure if you are Linux/Unix or Windows oriented, however, let me throw out to you a reference wrt Unix: Interprocess Communications in Unix: The Nooks & Crannies by John Shapley Gray. Look for the Chapter on Sockets. This is good for Linux as well.

The book Windows System Programming (3rd Ed.) by Johnson M. Hart is the comparable reference for Windows.

Cheers,

-- Tom


----------

